# DVDs and books?



## trackbaby (Sep 30, 2010)

*Moving with DVDs and CDs*

Hi,

I was told by my moving company that if we have Dvd's and Cd's in our shipment then it is more likely to help up by the custom officials at Dubai..

What is the best solution to avoid this? I don't want to lose my dvd's and cd's.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

best solution is to take some with you in your luggage and have friends mail some to you while shipping only a few. it also depends on what's on the DVDs.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

trackbaby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was told by my moving company that if we have Dvd's and Cd's in our shipment then it is more likely to help up by the custom officials at Dubai..
> 
> What is the best solution to avoid this? I don't want to lose my dvd's and cd's.



The moving company is wrong. Unless you have items that are prohibited here then there is not likely to be a problem. Just ship them with the rest of your stuff and don't worry about it.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Agree, with Elphaba. We moved literally hundereds of DVD's and the same in CD's over from the UK, shipment actually cleared or 4 days early with no hassle. Did a quick check before we left to make sure there was nothing risque in there. The same with books we were told that any thing that could be religiousley sensitive would need to be removed. As Jodi Picoult or Tom Sharpe didnt have any Fatwa's guessed they were safe.

Really think removal companies put the fear of god in you to prevent themselves having any liability, common sense should be enough.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

trackbaby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was told by my moving company that if we have Dvd's and Cd's in our shipment then it is more likely to help up by the custom officials at Dubai..
> 
> What is the best solution to avoid this? I don't want to lose my dvd's and cd's.


Unless you are shipping DVDs with titles like "Alpha Team: Destroyers of the Middle East" or something anti-Islamic, my understanding is it shouldnt be a problem. They stop you from bringing in stuff like Call of Duty 4, Modern Warfare as it has anti-islamic themes. 

On a side note: They will also stop you from bringing in bad music, so keep your Miley Cyrus, Backstreet Boys and Britney Spears CDs at home. LOL


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha you can import COD4 just fine, many have! but yes bad music is a big NO-NO lol

It also depends on how many DVDs you have. A couple won't be a problem but hundreds and they might wonder if this is for business or personal use. Also copied stuff might be a problem especially in large quantities.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> hahaha but yes bad music is a big NO-NO lol
> .


I heard a couple was put in prison for attempting to sneak in set of Justin Beiber Tour DVDs. Something like 6 years. They dont take bad music lightly here, especially *bad American* music. 

Feel free to bring in as many Muse albums as youd like though.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha in fact if you rename all your music to anything rock or heavy metal then they will probably refund your shipping costs  I hear justin bieber lovers get the death penalty now!

seriously though, the other suggestions are real, I have had a similar experience but it all depends on who you deal with too. In the end it shouldn't too much of an issue even if your stuff is delayed a bit.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> ...A couple won't be a problem but hundreds and they might wonder if this is for business or personal use...


I have over 1000 DVD's, and have shipped into UAE (twice) and out once without anyone batting an eye.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well they did with me and that's why I mentioned it!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

they hate justin bieber??! i thought locals dig feminine young boys in these lands


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

the locals do but the authorities want to minimize that stuff since it's becoming an epidemic!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.metrolic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/1.1.jpg

^^ this is becoming (or has become) an epidemic right? (crazy photoshop skills there)

this is what Mayans must have been talking about with the 2012 end of the world stuff


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I hear justin bieber lovers get the death penalty now!


Hmmm...I could be in trouble since I'm bringing my 12 and 10 year old daughters!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

jander13 said:


> http://www.metrolic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/1.1.jpg
> 
> ^^ this is becoming (or has become) an epidemic right? (crazy photoshop skills there)
> 
> this is what Mayans must have been talking about with the 2012 end of the world stuff


Jander, I just threw up a little bit in my mouth. Wish I hadnt clicked on that link. ROFL!  
Can you tell I hate teenie boppers that sing pop music?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

tdzankl said:


> Hmmm...I could be in trouble since I'm bringing my 12 and 10 year old daughters!


From what I am hearing, if they are girls, they will be fine. Just dont bring boys. Gosh, Michael Jackson would have been so happy here in Dubai! Poor fella.


----------



## Island1003 (Nov 15, 2010)

Moving to Dubai in couple of weeks, trying to get shipment together to have shipped over. We are being told by moving company that all books and DVD's will be taken at customs and most likely never to be seen again. Is this true, not trying to put anything in that would be considered porn or such. Anyone have any problems with their shipment? K


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They are just being extreme. They will not be taken. Companies seem to do that to discourage you from bringing them so there just will not be an issue.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> They are just being extreme. They will not be taken. Companies seem to do that to discourage you from bringing them so there just will not be an issue.




Good I hope you are right Jynxgirl as I'm heading back to Scotland next Tuesday to pack up our house there and I so wanna bring all my books,etc just want to make doubly sure though because there is alot invested in them, our cd & dvd collection - please let there be a nice man on at customs the day our shipment gets checked ;-)

Also guys need to mke sure you don't have any poker chips in your shipment a sigle friend of ours recently got threatened with jail because he had some packer in at his previous location in Romania, they literally packed everything and he got hauled in when they were checking his shipment and interrogated by the police here - he was sh*t scared he said


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

I shipped over DVD's and books in Oct this year. Nothing was taken and in fact none of my boxes were opened. Don't let them scare you as long as you don't attempt to import pornographic material or multiple religious publications for distribution you will not have a problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Because some folk didn't have a problem doesn't mean others won't. A friend lost half of his DVD's while, ironically, his poker set went through no probs.

As with *everything* in Dubai it depends on the efficiency, the mood and the general personality of those actually looking over your stuff. A guy in a good mood, ready to clock off in 30 mins is likely to pass everything unchecked, while the guy who has just got his wives' credit card bill that morning will be ripping everything apart and impounding the lot.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are they impounding or 'losing' items???


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Are they impounding or 'losing' items???


At a guess, a little from column A and a little from column B


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

I got told by Aberdeen shore porters that i could not bring my doulton ornaments, which i have only because i got them from my mother. Total rubbish, i used a differant company and everything was fine, no problem with ornaments, books, dvds...the customs checked about 5 of my boxes and all was fine.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Helly Helly said:


> I got told by Aberdeen shore porters that i could not bring my doulton ornaments, which i have only because i got them from my mother. Total rubbish, i used a differant company and everything was fine, no problem with ornaments, books, dvds...the customs checked about 5 of my boxes and all was fine.


Thanks helly - your from Aberdeen too that is reat we need to hook up soon x


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks helly - your from Aberdeen too that is reat we need to hook up soon x 


Sounds like a great plan..we all need to stick together!!!! I am from Fraserburgh, so where are you from? only moved here in August with my family and zoo..lol. You work in the oil and gas industry?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Helly Helly said:


> I got told by Aberdeen shore porters that i could not bring my doulton ornaments


Did the give a reason, I assume it was due to them not wanting to gamble with general inefficiency here?

Lost or broken, all you would have got is a wall of "Yes m'am, we are working to get you items back"


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

They told me i was not allowed to take in pictures and ornaments of womans faces!!!!! they also told me i could not bring a bible!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Helly Helly said:


> They told me i was not allowed to take in pictures and ornaments of womans faces!!!!! they also told me i could not bring a bible!!!


I seriously doubt that customs would have confiscated a bible. There are christian churches in the UAE and as with every church anywhere in the world, you can purchase bibles, rosaries, etc from them. I'd hazard a guess that they would have to import them as well. I think that this is a case of your relocation agent over-interpreting the rules and just generally getting carried away and scaring people for no reason.

For the record, I've brought in a bible on 2 separate occasions, albeit I brought it in my luggage.


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

I used a different shipping company in the end and brought everything with me...ornaments, pictures and bibles !!!!!


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Helly Helly said:


> Thanks helly - your from Aberdeen too that is reat we need to hook up soon x
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great plan..we all need to stick together!!!! I am from Fraserburgh, so where are you from? only moved here in August with my family and zoo..lol. You work in the oil and gas industry?


We're Aberdeen born and bred although have lived in Norway for a number of year when our kids were first born, they are 16 & 18 now, youngest is out here oldest at uni in Aberdeen.
Going home to Balmedie on Tuesday but if you wanna try and catch up before I go let me know - we are located in JBR - so if you wanna spend some time on the beach or grab a tea /coffee give me a shout 

dx

PS and yes we are both oil related although I'm not working but hope to be at end of Jan-ish


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, Meeting up for a coffe sounds great, let me know when your free and we can meet. We are from Crimond, my husband is in the oil and gas too. We only have one daughter who is 13 and going to school out here, but she loves it.

Look forward to meeting you soon.

Helen x


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Helly Helly said:


> They told me i was not allowed to take in pictures and ornaments of womans faces!!!!!


LOL, now that is being stupid!


----------



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

*Will I get my DVDs or CDs confiscated on arrival?*

I'm moving to Dubai in 7 weeks and am currently sifting through my stuff trying to decide what to pack and what to bin/give away before I go.

I'm planning on taking what I need as check-in baggage on the plane (ie, not doing the whole container load thing) and i've quite a few DVDs and CDs that I intend to bring. I don't have any dodgy porn or anything, just Sex and the city films and boxset and a few other TV/ films that have titles that may be considered 'inappropriate' (honestly, nothing dodgy, just the title!). I've been told they might get confiscated on the way in.. can anyone confirm or deny? If that's likely to happen then I'd rather give them away beforehand.

Thanks!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

From what I have noticed the DVDs sold here are uncensored so whatever your stuff has, they will have too. Sex and the city, the second movie is banned here, not sure about the first or tv series.


----------



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

Many thanks. I know the last film didn't go down too well!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

You shouldn't have any issues with customs at the airport upon arrival. As for the counterfeit copies of dvd's in Dubai or elsewhere, don't waste your money.


----------



## atc54m (Dec 18, 2008)

No knock offs here!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

As long as they are originals and not a suspiciously huge amount of DVDs you should be fine. Like Moe has pointed out, not so sure about SATC2.


----------

